# S-Works Allez



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Am I the only one excited about this aluminum crit crusher? 

Rumor has it at 14.5lbs. 










*S-Works Allez E5*

Carbon is the material of the moment, but we’ve lately been taken with a few aluminum bikes. The S-Works Allez E5 is the latest metal race bike to impress us. Bearing Specialized’s top-tier S-Works designation, the model (which has yet to be priced) comes with a SRAM Red drivetrain. Frame technologies include Smart Weld Technology, which reduces the amount of mitering needed on each tube. A hydroformed head tube is stronger than some other designs.




S-Works Allez: Specialized's most advanced aluminum bike

Specialized's S-Works Allez was an engineering exercise. The S-Works moniker points to the best the brand can possibly build, yet the budget level Allez line (including the model we just tested in our $1000 road bike test) did not seem ripe for the treatment. Why then did Specialized spend two years to develop the frame for a model that's* likely to be outshone by their less-costly-to-produce Expert level carbon models?*

Specialized has used a new method of butting, hydroforming and then ‘smart welding' the E5 aluminum alloy frame at its head tube connection. The new hydro formed tube connections create a natural void that's filled with weld material, which is said to allow a stronger, but also lighter finished structure.

"Traditional frames are mitered and joined with a weld that goes around that area," said Cote. "This is very different. It's a hydroformed top tube, down tube and head tube — an independent head tube for every size of frame — and this was a concept that Chris [D'Aluisio] came up with a couple of years ago in how to make a weld more efficient. It's about creating a natural valley that you can fill with weld material. That way you can make the walls thin as opposed to a butted section with a thick wall."

It's this design and its potential to be both lighter and stronger that Specialized want to develop and learn from so that it may be used in the future throughout the aluminum lines, on and off road.

The 2013 *Allez S-Works frame weighs less than 1,200*g in a 56cm size — which is claimed to be more than 200g lighter than the current model — and the full bike, built with the same top-shelf S-Works build found on the S-Works Tarmac SL4, weighs just *14.5lbs* without pedals.


____________________________________


Do you believe it will be outshone by the expert carbon models?


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

Apparently they took a page from the auto industry: Race em on Sunday, sell em on Monday.
Looks like Specialized wanted to compete with Canondale's CAAD10 bikes which get all the alu frame notoriety in racing circles. But their Allez bikes only have the reputation for being nice starter bikes, but not much more in terms of a cult following that is enjoyed by the CAAD.

Watch Trek come up with a similar marketing push in the same segment soon after.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Doolab said:


> Apparently they took a page from the auto industry: Race em on Sunday, sell em on Monday.
> Looks like Specialized wanted to compete with Canondale's CAAD10 bikes which get all the alu frame notoriety in racing circles. But their Allez bikes only have the reputation for being nice starter bikes, but not much more in terms of a cult following that is enjoyed by the CAAD.
> 
> Watch Trek come up with a similar marketing push in the same segment soon after.


This!!!

I am actually surprised and, maybe even disappointed Specialized went with an S-Works model on this bike!!! Boooooooooo


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Doolab said:


> Apparently they took a page from the auto industry: Race em on Sunday, sell em on Monday.
> Looks like Specialized wanted to compete with Canondale's CAAD10 bikes which get all the alu frame notoriety in racing circles. But their Allez bikes only have the reputation for being nice starter bikes, but not much more in terms of a cult following that is enjoyed by the CAAD.
> 
> Watch Trek come up with a similar marketing push in the same segment soon after.


This!!!

I am actually surprised and, maybe even disappointed Specialized put out an S-Works version of this bike!! But, I do agree, I've noticed a growing number of alloy bikes rolling in crits these days!!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Doolab said:


> Apparently they took a page from the auto industry: Race em on Sunday, sell em on Monday.
> Looks like Specialized wanted to compete with Canondale's CAAD10 bikes which get all the alu frame notoriety in racing circles. But their Allez bikes only have the reputation for being nice starter bikes, but not much more in terms of a cult following that is enjoyed by the CAAD.
> 
> Watch Trek come up with a similar marketing push in the same segment soon after.


Trek actually did come out with an aluminum Madone for 2013, but it doesn't look like they're marketing it as a serious racer. Only available with 105 and compact crank, and H2 fit.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

will they sell this as a standalone frame??? I WANT IT!!!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

ahh forget it, i hear they're only making 50 of them


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Why are some of you disappointed about an S-Works version of the Allez? Can't have a top tier bike that's not carbon? I don't get it.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

well can't remember where I found that, but the S-Work allez E5, weighting 14.5 lbs would sell at around 6500$.

For that price, I would go for a tarmac...


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

Doolab said:


> Apparently they took a page from the auto industry: Race em on Sunday, sell em on Monday.
> Looks like Specialized wanted to compete with Canondale's CAAD10 bikes which get all the alu frame notoriety in racing circles. But their Allez bikes only have the reputation for being nice starter bikes, but not much more in terms of a cult following that is enjoyed by the CAAD.
> 
> Watch Trek come up with a similar marketing push in the same segment soon after.


Scott has redeveloped their Speedster into an aluminum aero road bike too.

It will be great if other manufacturers come on board, because that just means more selection.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wadl said:


> well can't remember where I found that, but the S-Work allez E5, weighting 14.5 lbs would sell at around 6500$.
> 
> For that price, I would go for a tarmac...


Well the current S-Works Tarmac, similarly equipped, retails for $7700. I suspect the 2013 model will retail for slightly higher. How much of a discount do you think you are going to get when the only real difference is frame material?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

They are also going to offer the same frame as a budget racer with Sram Rival.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...view-specialized-bicycles-allez-race-13-46401

Perhaps they'll offer this as a frameset as well.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've always wished bike companies would just kick down their pro models from previous years rather than making and selling entry bikes. For example say my 2010 Allez was really just a 2009 or 2008 Tarmac under a different paint job and price.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Are you guys sure there's no difference between the s works and the rival frames?

I prefer flat black anyway... 

I'd love to build up a frameset with dura ace or a cannondale sisl crank as a 1X10. Thomson seatpost, stem, aluminum bars, and alunimum or scandium wheels. The only carbon on the bike would be the shift levers.


----------



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Hot damn!


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

On the new Allez webpage Specialized Bicycle Components there is a picture of a white Allez *Expert* with SLK crankset, Ultegra groupset and DT Swiss wheelset but it doesn't exist in the list in the lower half of the page.

Anyone knows what's the deal with this "phantom model"?

*EDIT:
*It seems to be available in Europe, but the frame is not the new hydroformed one that comes with Allez Race. Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

My LBS just started to get availability on the new E5 frame and they're saying the frame is the same as the S-Works model.


----------



## paradisecyclist (Jan 13, 2013)

*What about this variation of an S Works Allez*

View attachment 273613


----------



## Meherdad (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I've bought a 2013 Allez ( 49CM) . I live in Bangladesh and there is no BG Fit dealer here, so I did the bike fit myself. Everything ( Saddle height, fore-aft, brake lever reach) is fine so far, except I'm confused with the handlebar height. My saddle is in a higher position than the handlebar, but not "too" high, like many other racers. There are 3 spacers under the stem ( 5,5,10 mm) which I can remove and lower the handlebar another 20 mm. Now my question is, what is the ideal measurement for the relation between saddle height and handlebar height? Is there any proportion/ratio between them ? 


This is my anthropological profile : Height 161 CM, Weight 51 Kg, Inseam 74 cm, saddle height 80 cm. 


Please let me know . 
Thanks. 

P.S. : I'm new here and couldn't find any handlebar thread, so posted it here. Never mind guys.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats on your bike. For handlebar height, try chapter 3 of Andy Pruitt's book - 'Complete Medical Guide for Cyclists'. Bike fit is very dependent on rider, bike and visual observation (static and dynamic), so it is hard to give anything more than very general advice on the internet. You could also try the beginner forum here. Note that you can also change handlebar height with the stem - they can typically be fitted angling up or down relative to the perpendicular of the steerer tube. Also you can buy new stems in a variety of lengths and angles. Getting the right length is part of handlebar fit too, and it is quite typical to change out this component. Specialized stems often have a built-in shim mechanism to change their angle too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Meherdad said:


> Hi, I've bought a 2013 Allez ( 49CM) . I live in Bangladesh and there is no BG Fit dealer here, so I did the bike fit myself. Everything ( Saddle height, fore-aft, brake lever reach) is fine so far, except I'm confused with the handlebar height. My saddle is in a higher position than the handlebar, but not "too" high, like many other racers. There are 3 spacers under the stem ( 5,5,10 mm) which I can remove and lower the handlebar another 20 mm. Now my question is, *what is the ideal measurement for the relation between saddle height and handlebar height? Is there any proportion/ratio between them ? *
> 
> 
> This is my anthropological profile : Height 161 CM, Weight 51 Kg, Inseam 74 cm, saddle height 80 cm.
> ...


To answer your questions, there is no ideal measurement for determining saddle to bar drop, nor are there any ratios (at least that I'm aware of), but there are some guidelines. 

That said, IME honing in on a riders optimal saddle to bar drop is _primarily_ determined by their flexibility and style of riding. 

Very generally speaking, a drop of ~2 inches (~5cm's) works for many recreational riders of average flexibility, but not all, so (similar to many other fit parameters), set a starting point, log some saddle time to assess fit and tailor from there.

Here's a link to more info. Once there, scroll about 2/3 of the way down to Handlebar Position.
How to Fit a Bicycle

BTW, swapping out stems and/ or spacers is going to require a readjustment (setting pre-load) of the headset bearings. If you're unfamiliar with this process either consult a LBS or search for online resources. Park tool is one good source.


----------



## Meherdad (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks a ton @ukbloke and @PJ352, that was a great help.

@uk, our country is only the dealer of trek and unfortunately spare stems are not available right now. So, for the time being, i have to use this stem. this is a very entry level allez, so the stem doesnt have any angulation adjustment. 
currently the stem is facing a little bit upwards. is it ok if i turn the stem upside down? 

@PJ, i measured the difference between the handlebar and the saddle. the saddle is about 4.5cm higher. please take a look at the photo i posted. does it look alright to you. and did you mean that ~2inch difference from the handlebar or the drop bar ? a bit confused here. I'll mainly use this bike for race training, so i want to adjust it like that. 

I've adjusted stems many times in my mountain bike and on this bike also because it came in the cartoon with its stems open. All i know and do is that the 5mm hex nut that goes into the steerer starnut is not a torque nut, rather its an adjustment screw. i tighten it 1/8th of a circle each time and then check if the fork has a "play" or not. then when the "play" stops i tighten it just a li'l bit more and go and check ride it by riding the bike without holding the handlebar. if the bar keeps straight, i feel that the steerer is adjusted. 

Please correct me if im wrong. 

again thanks a lots nice guys  take care. 






View attachment 273718


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Meherdad said:


> Thanks a ton @ukbloke and @PJ352, that was a great help.
> 
> @uk, our country is only the dealer of trek and unfortunately spare stems are not available right now. So, for the time being, i have to use this stem. this is a very entry level allez, so the stem doesnt have any angulation adjustment.
> currently the stem is facing a little bit upwards. is it ok if i turn the stem upside down?
> ...


Yes, you can flip the stem so it's slanting down (minus angle).

Saddle to bar drop is measured from top of saddle to top of bars. If your current drop _feels_ right to you, then it _is_ right, and that's really the point. Fit is personal, so get it dialed in for what's comfortable for you.

Remember too, as you acclimate to road riding, your fitness/ flexibility will improve and your fit will evolve. As that happens you can _slowly_ lower your bars.

Bottom line, there are few rules to fit and nothing is cast in stone. It's all about comfort and efficiency on the bike.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It looks like it is already angled down, so if you want more drop then you need to move spacers from below the stem to above the stem. If you have a carbon steerer (probably not) some worry about having spacers above the stem. On the other hand, I would refrain from cutting the steerer until you know exactly what you want. If you want less drop then flip it to point up. You might need to adjust cable length. I would ride it for a while and get used to the bike, and let my body tell me whether to go higher or lower. It took me about a year to get my first bike dialled in. There's no need to rush, and the chances of getting it perfect first time are low. "Optimal" positioning can also change over time with flexibility, fitness, riding style, and even the season.

Note that the stem is a very basic bike component and I would expect any store to be able to order and fit a new one. It sounds like you are familiar with stem installation and it is relatively straightforward to buy on-line and install yourself. You do need to do all your homework first on sizing though - stem length, stem angle, stack height, handlebar diameter, steerer diameter, etc.


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

Back on topic, has anyone got one of these yet?

Or know when they're available?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

benny and the jets said:


> Back on topic, has anyone got one of these yet?
> 
> Or know when they're available?


Did you check with your Spec dealer? They're on the US website:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

I just wanted to hear some reviews/feedback

I doubt we'll get many down here in Australia


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't see many people buying these at a $7k price point.

It's like the outrageous Campy EPS Venge. They only made 100 of those things and I know two local shops that still have them sitting on the floor from last year.


----------



## HaroldC (Oct 12, 2010)

dcorn said:


> I don't see many people buying these at a $7k price point.
> 
> It's like the outrageous Campy EPS Venge. They only made 100 of those things and I know two local shops that still have them sitting on the floor from last year.


I agree. You can build a nearly identical bike for half the cost........ I did!


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

benny and the jets said:


> I just wanted to hear some reviews/feedback
> 
> I doubt we'll get many down here in Australia


Jet Cycles in Sydney have a 56cm and Manly Cycles have one too. Price is $6k.


----------



## benny and the jets (Jun 4, 2007)

Very nice in the flesh!

6.5kg as pictured


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

mpre53 said:


> Trek actually did come out with an aluminum Madone for 2013, but it doesn't look like they're marketing it as a serious racer. Only available with 105 and compact crank, and H2 fit.


Trek really didn't introduced a Madone line n aluminum. They just rebadged their 2 Series with the Madone name.


----------



## Villano1 (Mar 9, 2007)

My LBS her in Toronto, just got 33/110 and another still in the box, along with new 9000 DA Electonic SL4's. Very nice!


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

Curious anyone have a 2013 Limited Edition Allez out there?

Here is mine #70/110 

Only change is I swapped out the toupe' saddle for a romin saddle. 

I know of only one other in my area #10/110 so just wondering where the rest of these ended up.


----------

